# Tabellen...



## mr_ed (30. Oktober 2001)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe folgendes Tabellenproblem:
Hier findet ihr mein Layout 
Wei man sieht soll die Tabelle Links erst zwei, dann eine Zeile haben und rechts erst eine, dann zwei Zeilen.
Folgendes habe ich ausprobiert, klappt aber nicht:

<table width="680" border="1" bordercolor="black" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" bgcolor="#336699">
<tr height="15">
<td width="150" rowspan="2">webcharts(grafik)</td>
<td width="530">Partnerseiten: ..............</td>
</tr>
<tr height="20">
<td rowspan="2">Slogan(Grafik oder Text)</td>
</tr>
<tr height="15">
<td align="center">[ Home | Disclaimer ]</td>
</tr>
<tr height="300">
<td valign="middle">
<p align="center">
kommt noch eine Tabelle rein ( width=100, height=280 )
</p>
</td>
<td valign="middle">
<p align="center">
kommt ein iframe rein
</p>
</td>
</tr>
</table> 

Hat irgendjemand eine Idee wie ich das so hinkriegen könnte?
Danke


----------



## lexi (30. Oktober 2001)

Du kannst ohne weiteres Tabellen ineinander verschachteln, also

<table>
<tr>
<td>
<table>
<tr>
<td>
</td>
</table>
</td>
<td>
</td>
</table>

hoffe das hilft, 
lexi.


----------



## mr_ed (30. Oktober 2001)

*Naja*

Das muß aber auch irgendwie anders gehen, oder nicht?
Ich würde das gerne alles in eine Tabelle packen, schon alleine wegen dem border-tag. Sonst habe ich die ja an den überlappenden Stellen doppelt, dann müsste ich den inneren Tabellen mit css an den entsprechenden Stellen die border wegschnibbeln...
Ist doch irgendwie shit, geht das nicht anders?


----------



## mr_ed (30. Oktober 2001)

*ups*

sollte eigentlich ne Antwort auf den Tabellen-Beitrag werden, hab ich mich wohl verklickt 

------edit------
macht nix, dafür sind wir Moderatoren ja da. 
hab die beiden Threads "zusammengeklebt"

Dunsti
------edit------


----------



## Dunsti (31. Oktober 2001)

das Problem dabei ist, daß es mindestens eine Spalte in der Tabelle geben muss, die die komplette Anzahl an Zeilen enthält, sonst weiß "rowspan" nicht, an was es sich ausrichten muss.

So geht's: (allerdings mit leichtem Schönheitsfehler)

```
<table width="680" border="1" bordercolor="black" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" bgcolor="#336699"> 
  <tr height="15"> 
    <td width="150" rowspan="2">webcharts(grafik)</td> 
    <td width="530">Partnerseiten: ..............</td> 
    <td></td>
  </tr> 
  <tr height="20"> 
    <td rowspan="2">Slogan(Grafik oder Text)</td> 
    <td></td>
  </tr> 
  <tr height="15"> 
    <td align="center">[ Home | Disclaimer ]</td> 
    <td></td>
  </tr> 
  <tr height="300"> 
    <td valign="middle"> 
      <p align="center">kommt noch eine Tabelle rein ( width=100, height=280 )</p> 
    </td> 
    <td valign="middle"> 
      <p align="center">kommt ein iframe rein </p> 
    </td> 
    <td></td>
  </tr> 
</table>
```

Hoffe das hilft 

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## mr_ed (31. Oktober 2001)

Dankeschön,
dann hab ich nur leider rechts noch eine verkümmerte Spalte an der Tabelle dran, da nehme ich lieber die erste Version, auch wenn dann eine "borderline" doppelt ist.
Es sei denn es hat noch jemand eine bessere Idee...


----------

